# Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen



## Amd-spieler (27. Juli 2013)

*Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Hallo ich bin nach der suche für eine kompakte wasser kühlung sollte 240 radiator haben

Leise auch Aber vorallem eine sehr starke kühlleistung

bis 180 euro darf auch bisschen mehr sein

Danke im vorraus


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

was muss den gekühlt werden?
Corsair Hydro Series H100i (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060009-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H110 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Seidon 240M (Sockel 775/1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ELC240 (Sockel 775/1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Amd-spieler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Es muss ein hitzekopf gekühlt werden der noch übertaktet ist   Der Amd fx 8120 4ghz


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

da sollte ein macho reichen.
welchen kühler hast du aktuell?
welche temp?
bei 4ghz+ sollte man auf ne kompakt wasserkühlung umsteigen.


----------



## Amd-spieler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Habe ne mugen 3 pcgh editon brauche aber wegen platz gründen im geheuse eine kompakt wakü


----------



## Wolli (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

ich würde einfach eine corsair h110 nehmen und da ein paar noiseblocker/noctua lüfter raufklatschen


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*



> Habe ne mugen 3 pcgh editon brauche aber wegen platz gründen im geheuse eine kompakt wakü


ok die h110 wen du platz für 2x 140mm hast ansonsten die H100i


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Für 180 bekommste auch eine richtige Wakü.
Aber denke das wird das Problem sein, daß Du die nicht ins Gehäuse bekommst.

Wie schon von Wolli geschrieben:

Entweder eien H110i mit 2 140er Noiseblocker Black Silent oder eine H100i mit 2 120er Noiseblocke Black Silent


----------



## Amd-spieler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

was ist mit der coolermaster eisberg prestige 240l


Ist die schlechter als die h100i ich habe gehört das es einen fehler bei der h100i bei der led gibt der sie über strömt

sorry für rechtschreib fehler


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Meine H100i hatte keinen Fehler.
Eine vorherige Version der h100i hatte irgendeinen Bug. Den konnte man aber per Firmwareaupdate beheben.


----------



## Amd-spieler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Okay Danke Für Eure Hilfe leute  ihr seit super


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Besten Kompakt wasserkülhungen*

Für weiteres:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

